

Cybernetics and Ghosts (1967) - cardamomo
http://www.scribd.com/doc/36431641/Italo-Calvino-Cybernetics-and-Ghosts

======
cardamomo
Much of what we read today is at least partially written, assembled, or
curated by computers. But to what extent are computers creating literature?

